# Shell Rotella T



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

I was at advnace auto parts picking up some castrol and the enthusiast there said i should try shell rotella T in my a3. anyone here have any experience. was just going to run the usual Castrol Syntec 5w-40 for the summer but he suggested this Shell 5w-40 synthetic rotella.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it's a nice robust oil. More robust than Syntec 5w40.
Yes, it's a diesel oil, so more detergents & Extreme pressure additives (diesel trucks can run insane boost)


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I use it in my 08 rabbit and I love it, its a great oil and its cheap.
You can find it cheaper at walmart or local truck stops. I have picked it up from 17-19 a gallon or 4.xx a quart. I just started using it in my car cause it called for 5w40 but I have been using it in my bikes since I started riding. The oil is a great oil and is API SM, SJ,SL and all that stuff approved but not VW 502 or ACEA. 
The stuff won't damage your cat and that as people will think. Many people at http://www.bobistheoilguy.com forums run it from stock cars, modded subis, drag bikes, track bikes, and all that fun stuff.
I use it in my car and bike because I can always keep some on hand to keep the cost of oil changes down between the 2. I have about 1k on mine now and my car runs smoother and I get alittle bit better gas mileage moving from German castrol ow30 I got on sale the first oil change.


----------



## fukengruven1982 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

arent you supposed to be running synthetic in your rabbit?


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (fukengruven1982)*

Rotella comes in 3 flavors
Dino 15w40 Syn 5w40 and syn 0w40


----------



## beastyben1 (Mar 12, 2009)

just bought some today. On sale at O'Reilly for 9.99 for 1gal, Walmart had it for 10.50 too today. got over 225K and it feels nice.
...dino that is








i like the Rotella T compared to others.
_Modified by beastyben1 at 7:23 PM 4-11-2009_


_Modified by beastyben1 at 7:24 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (beastyben1)*

It's good stuff
My VFR and vw love it


----------



## Q-DawgVFR (Mar 19, 2009)

My VFR likes it too.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

I used to use Rotella 5W40 in the Jetta, but changed over to Syntec 5W40 when Autozone started stocking it a couple of years ago. The Syntec is "VW" spec, whereas the Rotella isn't. With that said, had I not found the Syntec, I'd still be running the Rotella.


----------

